# Over volting and / or overamping an Etek...



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I am looking into using an alltrax 7245 along with an etek (likely the 'rt" model copy)

Anyone have any experience / advice about putting 450 amps through one of these? 

also, ill be using Lifepo4 so fully charged, they will be right up to the controllers 90v HVC

Thanks for the input.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

todayican said:


> I am looking into using an alltrax 7245 along with an etek (likely the 'rt" model copy)
> 
> Anyone have any experience / advice about putting 450 amps through one of these?


Hi todayi,

I'd say you're asking for trouble. I have never used an Etek, but have seen plenty of horror stories where guys push them too hard. Some with light duty applications seem pleased. But Etek didn't work out so well for Briggs & Stratton, did it?

Regards,

major


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

Hello Major and todayican.

If you get a Mars (Etek) RT date coded Motor after June of 2008 you can run 450 amps with no problem. We race with these motors and they are very robust. 

The original B&S motors were problematic, but the Mars version is a completely different motor. The 8 brush pack is huge improvement compared to the B&S version. 

Contact me if you want any details on how we abuse these little gems and how well they really work. 


Ed 
Juiced Drag Racing .com


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone have any experiance with the new Mars Me0909?


----------

